# Graffitis, murales, garabatos peruanos



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

En Magdalena del Mar:




























Una casa en Miraflores:










La Costa Verde:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta este.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Que viva el arte de la calle... :colgate:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh que chèvere este thread!!!!

Me encanta y esa casa de fantasmas de miraflowers està a una cuadra del malecòn y diagonal al Marriot (gracias Omarete)... si que da mello.

Muy bueno el tema Lìa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el thread.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Sería muy interesante que puedan pegar sus fotos en este thread para agruparlos en uno y leer todo lo que dicen, o mirar lo que tratan de decir con alguna imagen, los hay muy groseros, otros muy graciosos, ingeniosos, violentos, románticos, políticos, religiosos, artísticos......................:nuts:*


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Excelente thread! Prometo aportar con lo que encuentre, me encantan los graffitis, stencil y todo lo que tenga que ver con el arte urbano. 

Saludos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread con total q no pongan fotos de grafitis de las barras x ejemplo (U) :lol:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

que buenas fotos!!! esos tios podrian ser artistas profesionales... buy buenos grafitis...


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Arte urbano del bueno, muy buen thread


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Genial este thread !


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Algunos graffitis más tomados de flickr.com

En Barranco y Miraflores:





































Y este en Pueblo Libre (creo) que lo hicieron "sin querer queriendo":


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...chévere la del Chavo. 

Antes en Quilca habían varios murales, pero luego de la remodelación de la zona los eliminaron.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

este me gusta:


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Arte urbano = Un Cancer-apesar de ser chevre y todo- se trata de una falta de respeto a la propiedad privada/publica - Esta mal.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Jaja , la del chavo esta chevre !


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

LimaLondon said:


> Arte urbano = Un Cancer-apesar de ser chevre y todo- se trata de una falta de respeto a la propiedad privada/publica - Esta mal.


si tubieran una mano que los guara por el camino del bien serian unos artistas estupendos...

como artistas tienen todo mi respeto


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Mas creo que en los casos mostrados el espacio se abrió para los grafitis, como una opción para que los grafiteros expongan su arte. Bueno, a mi me gustan mucho y lo curioso es que si los ves fuera de su contexto, que es la calle en su totalidad, te das cuenta que son preciosos y con mucha creatividad algunos. Buen thread Lia:cheers:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ke buenas fotos :banana: el segundo me gusto mucho  a mi en especial me gustan mucho los del grupo FumaKaka  ke se han vuelto bien conocidos :banana: tbn en noc ke distrito hay un colectivo ke hace grafittis muy realistas:banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Este parece ser uno del grupo Fumakaka :banana:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estos grafitis si que a veces juegan favorablemente en un perfil urbano o al menos las fotos asi me dicen !

Buen thread !


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Este parece ser uno del grupo Fumakaka :banana:


Claro esa es de Seimiek, graffitero que creo es miembro de Fumakaka (gran nombre )


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Interesante y original thread Lia!
Hay grafitis en otras ciudades peruanas?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

los odio, es de gente q no pude vivir en una sociedad, jamas han pintado mi casa felizmente, realmente no se que haria si los enocntrara infraganti en mi casa. pero hay q admitir q algunos son realmente artistas. les deberian dar espacio para q demuestren su arte pero q respeten a los demás


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

deberian crear un espacio para este tipo de "arte", a mi singularmente no me gusta para nada, deja una muy mala impresion de la ciudad, estos artistas no pueden hacer este tipo de cosas en ciertos lugares, no respetan nada!! hasta las casas te las pintan y las puertas de los garages ni que decir


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

francis2064 said:


> deberian crear un espacio para este tipo de "arte", a mi singularmente no me gusta para nada, deja una muy mala impresion de la ciudad, estos artistas no pueden hacer este tipo de cosas en ciertos lugares, no respetan nada!! hasta las casas te las pintan y las puertas de los garages ni que decir


*COINCIDO con ustedes, un espacio para que los "artistas" y no tan artistas hagan su catarsis:nuts:

He debido poner no limeños sino PERUANOS, ojalá que los moderadores puedan modificar el título.

Bueno, también pintarrajean a veces los postes, pero lo más común es que peguen con cola o pegamentos muy fuertes algún aviso:*

Santiago de Surco:









Miraflores:









hasta han pegado un CHICLEhno:









AVENIDA LA PAZ MIRAFLORES:









CALLE MADRID:









BARRANCO:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chévere thread! A mi si me gustan los graffitis, siempre que estén bien hechos y no sean sobre monumentos o edificios históricos, pero sí en terrenos, o cercos de viviendas abandonadas!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué thread tan original, Lía. Las paredes como un canvas, un arte tan antiguo que se practica hasta nuestros días. Mientras no se invada la propiedad ajena, y no sirva como marca territorial de pandillas, todo bien. Muy interesantes las muestras que han posteado aquí. Por mi barrio hay varios...a ver si un día de éstos posteo fotos en mi thread.

¡Saludossss!!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

no soy de grafitis... pero hay algunos bastante buenos...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmmm no a mi tampoco me agradan los grafittis. Hay buenos sí, pero hasta ahí nomas.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

edit.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Eso es verdad, pero en el título del thread he puesto también murales como el que han hecho en la Universidad Ricardo Palma. Es decir LO BUENO, LO MALO Y LO FEO de nuestras ciudades.

Canelita sería interesante también que tomaras fotos de algunos de LA, ya que existen en tooodo el mundo, nadie se salva:nuts:

Y ni las bancas del parque se salvan de garabatos, como las del Parque Borgoño en Miraflores:


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Grafiti/crimen en general - ense~a que hay algo malo en tu sociedad - es hacer cosas asi como decir "Mirame caracho, yo existo"...me da pena..pero, aun asi, y que sea illegal esteticamente bien chevre, Yo pienso que deveria haber ciertos lugares dentro de ciudades (No Lima nadamas) donde esta gente pueda hacer su arte sin fregar a nadie - seria algo mas productivo, hacer espacios culturales como esos- en fin no se puede descartar nadamas como basura - es arte urbana.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

edit.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Se deberian tener espacios para publicos para los graffitis por ejemplo las paredes de las riberas de los rios.
Recuerdo en mi ultimo viaje a Lima creo que era Surco por donde pasa el tren electrico un calle llena de graffitis muy buenos.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Alto

Acá para el tema.

Ya estàn los puntos de vista bien definidos. Lia no ha pintado los grafittis por favor no le malogren el thread.

Se va a limpiar.

Gracias


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> Claro esa es de Seimiek, graffitero que creo es miembro de Fumakaka (gran nombre )


jaja loc yo los conoci pro primera vez cuanto pintaron el nombre del grupo en una estacion del trebol de la JP era tan grande que era inevitable verlo XD frente a la Unife hay uno ke me gusta mucho pero lo han pintado encima u.u pero era una carita rebuena :banana: al lado del jockey tbn habia uno de fumakaka de un panda con una licudaroa era buenazo :banana: pero los taparon con paneles publicitarios u.u Fumakaka es un grupo muy interesnate :banana:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hay que hacer diferencia entre garabatos ... o sea esas firmitas horribles y sin gracia q simplemente deterioran y afean los muros (detesto ese tipo de vandalismo en Italia son sancionados y los "artistas" tienen que hacer trabajos publicos limpiando lo que han ensuciado.. y si fuera por mi... un dia en carcel no les haria mal..) a los graffiti con vena realmente artistica... el arte da emocion... son creativos, innovativos y en muchos casos embellecen no arruinan y ensucian.... hay mucha arte urbana que vale realmente la pena..pero hay q saber diferenciar!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aqui van ejemplos de arte urbana innovativa
Pinguino di cemento


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread y si siguen colaborando se va poniendo como mejor!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chévere el Asombroso Circo Fantasma de Fumakaka!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

¡Que paja! 

Los colores están bien chéveres.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente thread y si siguen colaborando se va poniendo como mejor!


Asi es!


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sólouno que interesantes, dónde están? el último está bacán, los otros no los entiendo.

Pequeños graffitis en las losas del Malecón Cisneros, en memoria de mascotas fallecidas:nuts:


















Hasta apellido tenía Poodie, sería un perro de raza poodle????









Parece que lo han enterrado en el filo del acantilado:


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)

hace tiempo que entro al foro, pero rara vez posteo.... 
no quería dejar pasar por alto este thread.... la gente que hace VERDADERO graffiti merece todo mi respeto; es gente que lo único que quiere es mostrar su arte; gastan SU plata comprando sprays, gastan SU tiempo en las madrugadas, y corren mil riesgos (entre ellos caer detenidos) para lograr su objetivo.....

más fotos de graffiti en el perú en www.graffiti.org , y ahí entran al link de Perú, después Lima......


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> VISTA DESDE PASEO DE LA REPÚBLICA MIRAFLORES (ZANJÓN O VIA EXPRESA) A UN MURAL EN SURQUILLO:


Este me gusta mucho. Aquí encontré una toma más cercana:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

En stencil. Un clásico.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*tiger, está buenaza la toma más cercana.

Resulta que Poodie Tang no fue un perro sino un gato, está pintado en la piedra, hay como unos collares turquesas debajo de la piedra:*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me encantó la propuesta del Circo Fantasma--irreverente, divertido y rodeado de un halo de misterio...fascinante. solo_uno, interesantes las muestras de graffitti que muestras. Lía, aquellos que no entiendes, tampoco los entiendo yo, pero si no me equivoco es una caligrafía muy particular de los que cultivan este arte, o sea, es texto que se lee, ahí dice algo, pero está súper tranca descifrarlo. Y qué tiernos esos homenajes a las mascotas que ya se marcharon...

Por aquí en Los Ángeles también abunda el arte urbano, en estos días he encontrado paredes de paredes con murales de variados estilos, desde simples comerciales hasta muestras de comentario social, todos muy interesantes. En mi thread de Los Ángeles los iré subiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que lindo recordatorio para una mascotita amada... yo a los perritos de mi mami los amo un monton, estan entre los 10 seres q mas amo: mi familia (ellos estan incluidos hasta cada uno tiene su asiento en la mesa son muy engreidos y son tratados como humanos), algunos amigos; no me imagino el dolor q probaremos cuando no esten mas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bravazos... STICKY


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol: ¿Un momencito? :lol:

Están buenos esos ah.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lu! said:


> :lol: ¿Un momencito? :lol:
> 
> Están buenos esos ah.


:lol:

En la calle José Gálvez Miraflores:


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Me gusto mucho este thread, muy buenas las imagenes... pensar q todavia hay gente que considera este arte como un acto bandálico (excepto los q solo garabatean estupideses), para ellos les dedico esto...


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Darko_265 excelentes graffitis en donde se encuentran, si es que aún están?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Original Fumakaka y weno la foto de Darko esta wenaza al igual de las que ha mostrado Lía :colgate:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Este se ubica en la Av. Grau cuadra 9 en Barranco casi con Pierola.


----------



## pedroperu (Feb 24, 2008)

J Block said:


> Qué chévere el Asombroso Circo Fantasma de Fumakaka!


mas paja es el tren del taz taz


----------



## Jhaircito (Feb 21, 2008)

exelente thread.. hay varios grafitis tmb en mi universidad lo malo es q no se como postearlos xD .. ( me podrian ayudar?)


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

J Block said:


> Qué chévere el Asombroso Circo Fantasma de Fumakaka!


sabes q otra cosa mas fuma ?


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Algunos graffitis de Miraflores, fotografiados por mi hermano.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

q bonitos grafittis Limanidad.. no los habia visto. en que parte de Miraflores están?


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Naths, los de Lavoe con el de los autos están en Mendiburu con Pumacahua. Y los de los niños y los rostros en La Mar con la misma Pumacahua.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buenos trabajos lo de los fumakaka, hace tiempo me regalaron unas postales de ellos y están bacanes. Antes me molestaban los graffitis, con este thread les estoy tomando interés, es que hay de todo y lamentablemente muchos de ellos en las calles se ven desagradables.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Chévere los graffittis de Mendiburu y alrededores, si los he visto en vivo y en directo ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

En La Corporación, El Agustino.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

fotos de paramonguino:


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Impresionates graffitis... este tema cada vez me interesa mas


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Este me parecio original y cómico en Chorrillos


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

otro graffiti limeño de paramonguino:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

están muy buenos
gato:lol:
limanindad: Batman, está realmente graciosos:lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las fotos de los graffitis que posteó Alejandro estan alucinantes.

Limanidad, la de los superheroes esta bakan, sus caras son graciosas.

Salu2


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Limanidad, me encantaron los murales de Héctor Lavoe y el del "Hip Hop Real" que fotografió tu hermano. Me gustaría saber si también hay murales de personajes célebres peruanos, deberían haberlos, ¿no?

GatoNegro, chéveres los graffitti del lente de paramonguino, particularmente me impresionó el de la procesión del Señor de los Milagros. Por cierto, no sé si soy yo o te sucede a ti también, pero veo estos graffittis limeños y siento como un deja vu, me parece haber visto unos muy similares por aquí en Los Ángeles...me pregunto si hay grupos internacionales que siguan/compartan una estética particular, no sé... 

Ése último con las cabezas clava me encantó, y por un momento me pregunté: "¿Y qué hace la estrellita del APRA ahí???" Ya luego me di cuenta que los colores estaban invertidos, y que más bien decía "LACRA", de seguro el nombre del artista... :lol: Cuidado, no lo vayan a demandar por los derechos reservados... :lol:

¡Saludos a todosssss!!!!!! :cheers2:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Este me encanto! Que tal habilidad que tienen para dibujar...


----------

